# The American Idolization of everything musical...



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

The following article is specifically about the shift-change of taste (or lack thereof) within the realm of pop vocal music. I think the sea-change more global, accounting for the wider acceptance of similar in the lite classical genres, prog-rock, and also the classical genres. Who is promoted, how, and what they deliver, many can be flagged beneath this new banner.

Thinking too, that the younger classical fans who think Lang-Lang's playing is _"So Emotional"_ have also become accustomed to the phenomena as delineated in the article.

See what you think.

http://www.musicalfamilytree.net/profiles/blogs/the-american-idolization-of

[[ Add P.s. I was prompted to recall the article while reading in CarterJohnsonPiano's thread, _Virtuosity_ as well as some back and forth discussion with him via PM -- credit due, then. 
Thank you CarterJohnsonPiano  ]]


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Seeing as I neither watch TV nor listen to the radio, I am mercifully spared most of the excesses they talk about in the article. I now and then see the kind of shows they mention when visiting friends, and then sit there, bored out of my skull while everyone around me is raving and wiping tears, and wonder if perhaps I need new friends. 

As for Lang Lang, I can't quite work out what he's on about. I listened through a YouTube video of him murdering Liszt's transcription of Schumann's "Widmung," and that was enough. But there are plenty of much better performances of the same work on the Tube.

Live and let live: if people like to listen to a cat being slaughtered, they are welcome to it. We are nowadays spoiled for choice, and unless the music industry somehow manages to ban the internet, we need not pay them much attention anymore.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

brianvds said:


> Live and let live: if people like to listen to a cat being slaughtered, they are welcome to it.


Brahms is said to have found that idea rewarding.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

KenOC said:


> Brahms is said to have found that idea rewarding.


Well, so said Wagner, but he couldn't exactly point fingers when it came to caterwauling.


----------

